# Tapatalk starting a new post



## lupus (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay as part of the new Tapatalk app, thought I would start a new topic.

How is this achieved?

1) go to the forum subsection of choice. In this case
--> Announcements -----> Messages for all Guests & Members

2) when in that subsection, in my iPhone version, there is an icon which looks like an arrow out of a box in the upper right corner of the screen. That brings up a menu. Choose 'New Topic' and post away! 








3) to upload a picture, when posting, there is a 'Insert' button in the upper right part of screen.

When uploading, I get a message that the image will be uploaded to a tapatalk server and that the forum admin needs to allow this for the upload to work.

So, let's see if my test image works. Apologies, no smoking images yet as I am still a newbie with smoking


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent! Looks like it's working without a hitch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the instructions on inserting a picture..


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I think I will take my phone in to have it looked at? When I touch the post I'm not able to reply & when I touch the box with the arrow icon it only says refresh,facebook, or cancel? No "new topic"

Can't wait to get this figured out though.


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 3, 2011)

[quote name="TulsaJeff" url="/forum/thread/103214/tapatalk-starting-a-new-post#post_591340"]Excellent! Looks like it's working without a hitch.:PDT_Armataz_01_34: Thanks for the instructions on inserting a picture..[/quote]

Just checking to see if my reply works & maybe a pic straight from the phone


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Very cool. I have been taking alot of pics on my phone for Face Book lately.


----------

